# Manistee steelhead guide recommendation



## Bud man (May 1, 2008)

I was looking for a recommendation on steelhead boat guides for the Manistee River. I do not fly fish if that makes a difference in guides. 
[/COLOR] 
Thank you


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Another Limit Guide Service 
or Hook Set Guide Service

Both of these guys will put you on fish


----------



## Bud man (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. going to try and get some fishing in while I am up deer hunting


Chrome Crazy said:


> Another Limit Guide Service
> or Hook Set Guide Service
> 
> Both of these guys will put you on fish


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Larry Raney, premier angling guide service, if he isn't already booked!... or Greg Knapp if he still fishes up there? He might be fishing down south exclusively?


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Jonny rae


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.troutscout.com/
Captain Lance had no problem getting us our limit of kings this fall when everyone else was complaining of "no fish" in the rivers. He knows where the fish are.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I know Lance and Larry. Both amazing fisherman.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Jeff Topp outcast river guides


----------



## johnnyutah (Aug 9, 2012)

I went out on my first guided trip this fall with Greg Knapp and it was a great experience.


----------



## joshlem (Jan 24, 2011)

I second Jeff Topp!


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

johnnyutah said:


> I went out on my first guided trip this fall with Greg Knapp and it was a great experience.


Same here. But we fished the Mo and I took it as he doesn't go north but not sure. I will do it again for sure.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Greg fishes the Manistee, and the PM in the fall for Salmon, but rarely goes that far north for Steelhead. As far as I am concerned he is the best there is for putting you on fish, at any time of the year. I have had what I thought was a bad day with him and still landed 4-5 fish myself and my partner the same, talked to others later on and found that they had fished the same river and only had 1 or 2 hits. He is THE MAN!!!

D


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

riversbendguideservice.com


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

http://www.wolfeoutfitters.com/aboutus.php

Top notch operation. Top notch equipment. 

Chad Dilts is a fun guide and good friend.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

These two guys are aces. 

Paul has been guiding in Manistee since he was 16 yrs old. Nobody does it better.
www.riversidecharters.com

Lance is younger, but is aces as far as putting his clients on fish. Dude has it down. When the river freezes up in winter, he is often the first boat on the Big Man, when it breaks up enough to fish from a boat. 
www.troutscout.com


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I never fished with Paul, but want to.... I can say first hand, mannnnnn, if you need a fish mounted, he is your guy!!!! Can't vouch for lance, but don't take that as negative.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Bud man said:


> I was looking for a recommendation on steelhead boat guides for the Manistee River. I do not fly fish if that makes a difference in guides.
> [/COLOR]
> Thank you




This







Fishndude said:


> These two guys are aces.
> 
> Paul has been guiding in Manistee since he was 16 yrs old. Nobody does it better.
> www.riversidecharters.com
> ...


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I have always had good luck with Full of Hope. 

Steve will not only put you on the fish but he is a joy to spend the day with on the river.


----------



## crazy4eyes (Jan 11, 2011)

Northernfisher said:


> I have always had good luck with Full of Hope.
> 
> Steve will not only put you on the fish but he is a joy to spend the day with on the river.


I've had a 21 for 28 day with Steve. I've heard he has a new boat.


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

Go with Paul or Lance. You won't regret it. They know the river and the fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Jeff Topp outcast river guides


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

Steve Emery

I fish with him 4 times a year. Probably have fished with him 7 or 8 yrs in a row. Bobber fishing. The worst trip I had was 6 to the boat. In fact every other trip was double digit. Let's put it this way...I have almost completely stopped boot fishing or doing it myself.


----------



## Tomh66 (Jan 2, 2014)

Larry Raney at premieranglingguideservice. He will work his ass off for you to have a good day.

tom...


----------



## flyfisherman99 (Mar 24, 2010)

Jason Decker Of Lake Run Outfitters A+++++

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lake-Run-Outfitters/157181421007820


----------

